# VAHS April 10, 2013 meeting



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ANNUAL VAHS SPRING PLANT AND FISH AUCTION

This is one of our major events of the year. Our annual Spring Plant and Fish Auction April 10,2013.
Auction is open to everyone but you must be a VAHS member to sell. Memberships are available at the door. A great opportunity to meet other local hobbyists.
Maywood Community School
4567 Imperial Street, Burnaby, BC Canada V5J 1B7 

The School is located near Metrotown and the Metrotown skytrain station.There will be an admission fee of 2 dollars per person to cover the cost of renting the room.
April, May, and June meetings will be held at Maywood community school.
Starts at 7pm


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The club is also inviting all saltwater people to attend and sell saltwater fish and corals, come on out a support the VAHS club and see what we are all about.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad I have to work that night... What time does it start n end?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You're kidding right..sigh, going out for my brother's birthday. Really hope I can still make it. Same question, what time?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added time  Starts at 7pm


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Do driftwood count as plants?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

blurry said:


> Do driftwood count as plants?


I think it would count like equipment


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

blurry said:


> Do driftwood count as plants?


I would call it a dead plant, more like a grey area I "WOOD" say!! :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Does the auction start right away and how long does it usually run for? I want to try and catch a part of it at least if possible.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

of course its right after half of us salties here spend our $$$ on a group buy


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Darn have to work to! do they ever have this on a Thursday, Sunday or Monday night?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Darn have to work to! do they ever have this on a Thursday, Sunday or Monday night?


Sorry Bob  the meeting are the second wednesday of every month except for the monster auction in november which is held on a saturday


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah a few hours after you guys pick up your corals too :/



neven said:


> of course its right after half of us salties here spend our $$$ on a group buy


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone from Chilliwack or Abbotsford needing a ride in. Have room for 2 more.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Kinda short notice for a big event?
I'm going to try my best to show up and support this wonderful group.

Not a member but I do have a lot of duckweed around.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya il come ! any one intrested in x men paly frags ? i can bring em there


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> ya il come ! any one intrested in x men paly frags ? i can bring em there


Not quite set up yet. Will have to contact you about some once I'm ready to see if you still have some


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Why on the night before my final and my major paper is due?! D:


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Now it's right in middle of the GVRD, I can go after work~
This will be my 1st time to take a look on the VAHS meeting~


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

haha pl u guys think i should bring my fat wallet will there be lots of coral ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> haha pl u guys think i should bring my fat wallet will there be lots of coral ?


U never know what u will find in there or how many of, but u can still bring your fat wallet and pay for whatever i buy  Jk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet i want to come! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have walking directions from the skytrain?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I think you can google map it, basically it's about 10min walk from skytrain, just walk along the Central blvd heading to Imperial and turn right.

Btw, anyone bring in cherry shrimps or otos ?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I been wanting to come to this one since February... I can't believe I missed it!!!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Great outcome of people but where were all the plants and fish?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome turn out and like always lots of fun


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya there was a bit of a lack of stuff for sale to bad im not a member might have brought some coral


----------

